# Auto grow



## Rusty Gribble (Jan 14, 2010)

First off i have to give props to hamster lewis, for answering all my questions and really helping me get this grow off the ground. secondly i would like to thank everybody on this forum who helps novices and has patience and experience. that being said.....

what ill be growing, all of which are from dope-seeds, 2 short stuff russian rocket fuel femmed, 2 short stuff himalaya blue diesel femmed, and 1 autoflowering mystery strain, could be short stuff, could be a "kush" strain. stick with me over the next couple months and find out!

What I'm working with is: a 2"x4"x5" mylar lined grow tent, a digital greenhouse 400w ballast, lightwing reflector, 400w mh bulb for first 3 weeks or so and a 400w hps bulb for the rest of the grow, a turbo fan blowing from the top vent hole for intake and a tower fan to strengthen the stems, a carbon filter/ionizer combo to keep smell low(ish). for soil im using an organic potting soil with vermiculite at a 3:1 ration. for nutes i have tiger bloom and probably wont give them anything until they start showing sex. plan on running a 20/4 light cycle straight through, trying to optimize my yeild. 

My grow tent is pretty good with temps. mid 70s lights on and mid to low 60s at dark. 43% RH. My tap water is also pretty good. right around 6.8 and with the tiger bloom will probably drop it some more. Will try to keep my water PH at 6.5.

Germinated 2 RRF, 2 HBD, and 1 mystery (stick around to find out). all 5 popped in less than 48 hours so im quite pleased about that. Stuck them all in those seed starting pellets yesterday with just a weak CFL over them to hopefully get them to sprout. will be making sure they dont get dried out at all and shortly after sprouting i plan on sticking them under the 400w mh with it 18" or so above them. Then transplanting into 10" pots into the previously stated soil. theres no need for pics quite yet, unless you guys want to see wet soil lol.


----------



## PuffinNugs (Jan 14, 2010)

good luck and remember......

ostpicsworthless:


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Jan 14, 2010)

lol as soon as the babies show themselves, pics will be posted!!!!!!!! or i could just use a whole lot of adjectives instead of pics


----------



## tryer77 (Jan 15, 2010)

Pulling up a seat and a fat one on this one.

:watchplant:


----------



## Locked (Jan 15, 2010)

Pulling up my comfy chair as well....I am glad I cld help wally....

BIG GREEN MOJO for you and the lil ones....


----------



## fruity86 (Jan 15, 2010)

may i pull up a chair aswel like to watch the RRF


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jan 15, 2010)

Ahhhhh I love a good auto grow.....
Obligatory shots of dirt in pots are a welcome substitute for adjectives :hubba: 
Best of luck and GREEN MOJO for your grow....


----------



## 225smokestack (Jan 15, 2010)

Awesome! Good luck man! Pulling up a big comfy chair.  GREEN MOJO


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Jan 15, 2010)

well fruity it looks like you get to see a baby RRF right now........

and i know im growing 5 plants. whats with the 6th seed starter? well i decided to grow a tomato plant as well. called Tiny Tim, finishes in 60 days and grows about 18 inches tall, thought it would fit in with these plants


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Jan 16, 2010)

checked on em before going to bed and a hbd decided to come up to the light! i dont trust the cfl i had lighting them so i ended up setting up my 400w mh light. its about 2 feet or so above them and temps are around 76 degrees. is that about right?


----------



## Locked (Jan 16, 2010)

wally150 said:
			
		

> checked on em before going to bed and a hbd decided to come up to the light! i dont trust the cfl i had lighting them so i ended up setting up my 400w mh light. its about 2 feet or so above them and temps are around 76 degrees. is that about right?



Just keep a close eye on them til you can tell how they handle HID lighting...I hve had a few that hated it....others hve no problem


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Jan 16, 2010)

im hoping they just tan under that mh and love it. ill be keeping a close eye on them though.


----------



## fruity86 (Jan 16, 2010)

nice wally150 bud and munchies green mojo


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Jan 17, 2010)

got a quick pic for you guys. i got a sprouted HBD and the tomato plant is sprouting! tomato plant is the upper right one, dunno if the pic shows it too great though... it also looks like the little guys are liking the lighting, what do you guys think?


----------



## Locked (Jan 17, 2010)

Congrats...looks like some nice young seedlings...


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Jan 17, 2010)

thanks hamster!


----------



## Bobo (Jan 17, 2010)

Will be watching and good luck. As i also have a 2x4x5 grow box i built with a 400 watter so realy anxious to see how it gos, since i cant fire mine up yet. The only thing i got diff is the beans i went with Lowryder2 but being auto hopen there all about the same on the yeilds.


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Jan 17, 2010)

good to have you bobo! this is my first auto grow so itll be fun stuff!


----------



## 420benny (Jan 17, 2010)

If I add my comfy chair to the front of the tent, the poor guy won't be able to get in. Too bad, climb over, I wanna watch, lmao


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Jan 17, 2010)

lol please do bennyboy. any suggestions of when i should transplant these into their 2nd and final 10" homes?


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jan 18, 2010)

Hey, Wally!  Good choice of beans :hubba:.  I have one HBD and three RRFs about 3 weeks old.  I bought femmed RRFs by accident and sure enough, 2 are fems.  The 3rd RRF is a week behind and hasn't sexed yet.


----------



## Locked (Jan 18, 2010)

wally150 said:
			
		

> lol please do bennyboy. any suggestions of when i should transplant these into their 2nd and final 10" homes?



I transplant my autos after they get their 2nd set of true leaves....


----------



## 225smokestack (Jan 18, 2010)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I transplant my autos after they get their 2nd set of true leaves....



Awesome, wanted to ask you this myself Hamster haha.


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Jan 18, 2010)

i might just have to follow suit hamster......hope ya dont mind....


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Jan 18, 2010)

got a quick update with pics. another HBD sprouted and my mystery sprouted. and i got some close ups for ya! first one is the HBD and second one is of the RRF


----------



## Maui Monster (Jan 18, 2010)

looks good wally, pulling up a spot. cant wait to see how the rocket fuel turns out! Green mojo for the little ones


----------



## Bobo (Jan 18, 2010)

What do the 10 pots hold for liters? I was going to go with 10 liter square pots so bout 2n a half gal. I would be able to fit 10 in my cab.


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Jan 18, 2010)

guess i got the munchies....looked like ya were sproutin out of ding dongs. LMAO


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Jan 18, 2010)

thanks maui monster! hope that chair is comfy. 

id have to guess that the pots are 1.5 gallons or so. didnt pay much attention to the capacity. ive seen multiple auto grows use pots around this size, some use slightly smaller pots, i believe they are about 8" and are a gallon or so.... 

roflmao fastcash. they certainly do. btw those seed starters dont get tall enough when saturated, i was hoping to go from them to the final 10" pots but instead i had to transplant them to some 8 oz seed things.......the roots grew out of those "ding dongs" and were getting light


----------



## GeezerBudd (Jan 18, 2010)

Wally,
I got a bucket to sit on here. It's 5 gallon if you wanna go big-lol
Sprouts lookin good! :aok:

Gb


----------



## Bobo (Jan 18, 2010)

Well thats not bad then the 1ns i was checking out was 8.5" square. So figure i can get in 2x5. What kinda soil u gonna use also. I havent quite made up my mind on that 1 yet was gonna go fox farm but i heard its not so great for autos?


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats on the 5 lil ones Wally.:48:


----------



## Locked (Jan 19, 2010)

Nice to see things rolling along....keep up the good work...


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Jan 19, 2010)

im using an organic potting soil i picked up at the local store, and i mixed in natural vermiculite at a 3 to 1 ratio (soil to vermiculite). ill have to post pics but the 2 seedlings that sprouted first are looking real healthy, but the new seedlings are looking ugly! ill post pics soon..gotta go do some stuff


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Jan 19, 2010)

here are my sickly looking seedlings. i think im having too much fun with my camera! these just sprouted yesterday....


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Jan 24, 2010)

Update for everybody.
the 8 day old RRF and HBD are looking green. hoping the sickly RRF seedling pulls through but the HBD is on its last stand. I got my FFOF in the mail today so will probably be transplanting them into that. still debating if i should grow some plants in the soil i mixed up and see if theres a big difference...this post wont be worthless because i got some pics for you guys. first one is RRF, second is BHD, third is the sickly mystery strain.


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Jan 24, 2010)

do you guys think that sick seedling will pull through? it just hasnt been doing anything really lately.....already germing another rrf, another bhd, and 3 more mystery seeds.


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Jan 25, 2010)

transplanted the rrf and hbd into FFOF in approximately 3 gallon containers. i did this yesterday i thought they would show some stress or wilting from the shock but the rrf's growth is taking off now! i guess letting the plants stretch their roots and find more ground is helping em out. well heres some pics even though i posted some yesterday. first one is of both of the little ladies. second is rrf and third is hbd. thanks for stopping in!


----------



## Locked (Jan 25, 2010)

Looking good bro...keep up the good work...nice shade of green


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Jan 26, 2010)

thank you lord hamster. hopefully i can have great success with RRF like you did. 2 oz per plant................... mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm. hopefully my last grow can hold me over for the next 8 weeks...


----------



## 225smokestack (Jan 26, 2010)

Looking real nice wally... keep it up!


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Jan 26, 2010)

thanks smokestack! this is my first grow with good genetics so ive just been staring at em growing. hence the abundence of pictures


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Jan 27, 2010)

ive been having issues sprouting any other plants....when they do sprout they die off so i germed another batch and waiting for plant em when they pop. my concern is the leaves on the rrf are curling up... temps at 78 or so. it didnt happen to the hbd which is about 3 inches further from the light then the rrf so im thinking the light mightve been a little too close. i backed off the light about 2 inches so its at about 12-13 inches now. the first is rrf, the second a close up of the curled up leaf tips, and the third is the healthy hbd. what do you guys think?


----------



## Locked (Jan 27, 2010)

wally150 said:
			
		

> ive been having issues sprouting any other plants....when they do sprout they die off so i germed another batch and waiting for plant em when they pop. my concern is the leaves on the rrf are curling up... temps at 78 or so. it didnt happen to the hbd which is about 3 inches further from the light then the rrf so im thinking the light mightve been a little too close. i backed off the light about 2 inches so its at about 12-13 inches now. the first is rrf, the second a close up of the curled up leaf tips, and the third is the healthy hbd. what do you guys think?



Bro your seedlings look very healthy...take a deep breath and relax. I can tell you two things from your pics...1. your seedlings are healthy and 2. your camera takes good pics....  Watch your PH and don't water too often and you will be golden...


----------



## 225smokestack (Jan 27, 2010)

Looking nice and healthy man, good job!


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Jan 27, 2010)

lol guess i just have the jitters because i dont have the laissez faire approach i have when i grow bag seeds. probably because these seeds cost a good amount of money. the ph of my water is about 8 and i use white vinegar to get it down to 6.5 and i measured the ph of the runoff water from the pots and its at 7.2-7.3. just wondering if thats all good. professional opinions? lol and hamster, it better take good pics for the price i paid for it......


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jan 28, 2010)

I can relate - I even have dreams of hermies. I do hope I can dial it down after my first harvest. I spend wayyyy to much time here on MP and sittin' staring at my plants. 
Here - maybe this will pass the time while we watch....
:48:


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Jan 28, 2010)

thanks for the joint ohc. im sure we will chill after a good grow or two...i hang out with the plants and send them lots of green mojo....


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Jan 31, 2010)

updated pics for everybody. first 2 are the RRF, last 2 are HBD. i just realized that the strain is actually called blue himalayan diesel, but im gonna continue calling it himalayan blue diesel (HBD)


----------



## fruity86 (Jan 31, 2010)

looking good wally how old are they now


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Jan 31, 2010)

the rrf sprouted on the 15th, so 16 days old. and the hbd sprouted on the 17th so its about 14 days old.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jan 31, 2010)

You are going to see a huge growth spurt in the next seven to ten days. Promise. Everything looks good from here....
xox
OHC


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Jan 31, 2010)

thanks for the headsup OHC. i cant wait to see it. i have to label when these things sprouted on their pots or im gonna just forget........


----------



## jayt21 (Jan 31, 2010)

looks good there bra!


----------



## Bobo (Feb 1, 2010)

Can u see any signs of sex yet? There looking good, whats in the wite pots in the back ground?


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Feb 1, 2010)

thanks jayt! bobo i cant see any signs of sex quite yet. itll probably be another week or so.....most people see females at around 21 days and the males a few days before. i gotta watch out on males, the mystery seeds said "female" on the pack but cant trust em. plus femmed seeds are no guarentee of 100% female.


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Feb 1, 2010)

oh and the white pots in the background are other plants.......im only keeping a good up to date journal on the hbd and the rrf. otherwise ill get overwhelmed and probably confuse myself when uploading pics, etc....


----------



## BSki8950 (Feb 1, 2010)

Im very interested in your grow Wally, I just acquired some Himalayan Blue Diesel myself. Im will be using all CFL's for my grow though. I will be have to keep an eye on your grow. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Feb 1, 2010)

pull of a seat bski! and get comfy.....it might get bumpy :bump:   . are you starting a grow journal for yourself?


----------



## BSki8950 (Feb 1, 2010)

That I am. I still have some grow room issues to deal with but it will be up. Im very excited I havent grown indoors in a few years.


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Feb 1, 2010)

i will have to subscribe to it to see how you do! and see your setup. PM me a link when it goes up.....and *GREEN MOJO* to you and your plants


----------



## BSki8950 (Feb 1, 2010)

I deff will. Right back at you man.


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Feb 2, 2010)

im quite excited because my 2 babies just showed themselves are little ladies :hubba: 

my camera cant zoom in to show the little white pistils, but i just snapped a pic of each to keep this journal rolling right along.............

and to you auto growers, i have to ask, im gonna be using tiger bloom, when do you guess recommend starting to use the nutes. i was gonna start at 1/4 strength then move up to full strength after a few waterings, if the plants like em.....with no further ado, here are the pics! first is rrf, second is hbd


----------



## OldHippieChick (Feb 3, 2010)

Big congratulations on your new lady friends "showing themselves":hubba: 
You sly dog you!
xox
OHC


----------



## Bobo (Feb 3, 2010)

Gratz on the ladys wally. Id say ur thinking is on track with the 1/4 strength for the transition period. Do u plan on giving them a lil nitrogen also or u just going strait to all P and K? Have never seen any ff nutes so i got gh 3parts, Was wanting to get the G-O line but havent seen much on how there working yet, that and i still got 3 gallons of the other nutes yet to burn up lol.


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Feb 3, 2010)

honestly i think the FFOF has enough nutes to last until it really starts to bloom. the tiger bloom is 2-8-4 but if i see a N deficiancy i will definately take care of it when that comes along. i picked up some Cha Ching so im gonna toss that into the mix as well. i want to get some nice buds.


----------



## Locked (Feb 3, 2010)

I usually start autos on bloom nutrients once they start flowering... I don't use "hot" soil though so I am not sure about when you shld start them on it...maybe gve them a taste at 1/4 strength and then watch closely for a day or two for nute burn...congrats


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Feb 3, 2010)

thanks HL. this journal started missing you a bit! next watering ill give em 1/4 strength and see how they take it...


----------



## Locked (Feb 3, 2010)

wally150 said:
			
		

> thanks HL. this journal started missing you a bit! next watering ill give em 1/4 strength and see how they take it...



Just make sure you watch them and be ready to flush if necessary...with a soil with added nutes I wld err on the side of caution and take it slow...The first time i grew autos I didn't use any nutrients at all and I had a good harvest...


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Feb 3, 2010)

im gonna take your advice hamster. when they finish the initial flowering "stretch" i might start nutes. i hear autos are pretty sensitive with nutes. ill play it by ear, and im always ready to flush.....


----------



## MAAANDUDE (Feb 4, 2010)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I usually start autos on bloom nutrients once they start flowering... I don't use "hot" soil though so I am not sure about when you shld start them on it...maybe gve them a taste at 1/4 strength and then watch closely for a day or two for nute burn...congrats



As hamster said, I have HEARD that you start flowering around the time they show themselves.  I think after this first auto run with hydro I am going with soil.  Im an outdoors grower, so Im sticking to what I know.  Looking great there Wally. Makes me excited to see what I got coming in a couple weeks.


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Feb 4, 2010)

I kinda veered off of my initial plans of not nuting yet.......its been 10 days since they were transplanted and hadnt watered since, and the pots got nice and light and soil was dried out. The other day i put about 1/2 a teaspoon of tiger bloom in a gallon of water, and PHed it, the only problem is i had some plain PHed water right next to that gallon that i intended to use to water tonight. Well i went ahead and absentmindedly used the nuted water......OOPS. So now its time to watch real close for nute burn and im ready to flush if needed. hopefully i wont have to.

on a happier note, i was concerned about the runoff of my water through the FFOF. i would pour 6.6 water through it when transplanting and the runoff was 7.2 or so. Today the water was 6.5 and the runoff out of the FFOF is 6.6.


----------



## GeezerBudd (Feb 5, 2010)

Wally,
Sorry for the long absence-Dang-that diesel looks good!
I use FFOF for every grow-it is quite fortified.
But I have'nt grown any autos-So you on your own.
You may have to flush or you may not.
Just keep an eye-well, you know, check 'em now and then.
*Green Mojo!!*

:aok:
Gb


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Feb 5, 2010)

well they arent showing any burn signs yet. I kept reading different opinions on nuting. some schedules said every watering, others said every other. I think ill stick with every other watering for nutes. that seems to be the norm for nutes. thanks again to hamster lewis for clearing some stuff up


----------



## ArtVandolay (Feb 6, 2010)

Congrats, wally!


----------



## Trafic (Feb 6, 2010)

wally150 said:
			
		

> well they arent showing any burn signs yet. I kept reading different opinions on nuting. some schedules said every watering, others said every other. I think ill stick with every other watering for nutes. that seems to be the norm for nutes. thanks again to hamster lewis for clearing some stuff up



You can tweak it up a little bit.  Different plants can take different amounts of nutes.  Some of mine love it.  I use FF big bloom according to the charts it's done well for me.  Good luck.


----------



## moaky (Feb 6, 2010)

i've never seen those seed starters befroe.  just curious what they are.  i also thought it was a cupcake or something at first.  i didn't know if you were showing us some muchies you had made that day or some type of starter.  everything looks great.


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Feb 6, 2010)

those seed starters are like dehydrated soil in little white netting, they come real flat, and you just soak em in water until they expand and look like some cupcakes. you can find em anywhere.


----------



## moaky (Feb 6, 2010)

right on thank you. i think ive seen them before at the store they look like little pellets or hockey pucks right?  i usually just put straight in soil though and water lightly once a day.  with a sprayer to areate the water.  it works fine and ive only lost one seed before.  what kind of success do you have with those pucks.


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Feb 6, 2010)

yeah, like real small, diamater of them is maybe 3 inches. I use em in the seed starter humidity dome that you can find them in, i lost a few seedlings but it was because i tried to them let go too long in the seed starters, once they sprout and look a nice shade of green and start to get their first set of leaves, i would transplant. with this method ive had almost 100% success rate. when i let them sit around and try to grow in those they would die off. I just like getting my seedlings out of the ground and started before i put them in their final pots. ill probably continue this method for the near future because it seems to work for me.


----------



## moaky (Feb 6, 2010)

thanks again green mojo


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Feb 6, 2010)

thanks for the green mojo moaky. ill have updated pics later today, they are really taking off with their growth. Good call OHC


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Feb 6, 2010)

updated pics. 
1 rrf on the left, hbd on the right
2 and 3 are the rrf
4 and 5 are hbd

the RRF is 6 1/2" tall and almost 10 inches at the widest set leaves. 
the HBD is 5 1/2" tall and about 9 inches wide. these autos are interesting little plants!

and looks like i caught a break, they dont seem to be showing any signs of nute burn.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh yeah Wally 
Lookin' good man !


----------



## moaky (Feb 6, 2010)

wow yeah those look great.  those are gonna have beautiful flowers


----------



## GeezerBudd (Feb 6, 2010)

:aok: Lookin Good Wally! :aok:


----------



## fruity86 (Feb 7, 2010)

looking good wally


----------



## Locked (Feb 7, 2010)

Now that's what I am talking about....nice
Very healthy looking plants...nice and green, nice and squat...Good job
Looks like you can start feeding them regularly...just be kind to them. They really do not need a lot of nutes so keep an eye on them after every feeding.


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Feb 7, 2010)

thank you OHC, moaky, geezerbud, fruity86, and hamster for stopping in  

Im gonna be real light on the nutes, every other watering, i might not even end up going to full strength with them. i used 1/2 a teaspoon last watering and i might go to 1 teaspoon next feeding and see how they like it. They need to start drinking more so i can water them more than once a week


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Feb 8, 2010)

switched my babies to hps light today, gonna watch the temps closely over the next few hours. heres a picture of my setup, i never posted one in the journal....


----------



## Locked (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice clean set up dude....


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Feb 8, 2010)

bungee cords are your friend  

thanks hammy man


----------



## moaky (Feb 9, 2010)

your intake passive?  with that exhaust you should alright with temps.  maybe a little oscilating fan or stationary at plant level.  at least the plant will feel the lower temps of the tent, plus it makes for stronger plants.


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Feb 9, 2010)

if you go to the last page of the tent growers club thread you can see my intake setup. its just one of those $20 "turbo" fans sitting on top of the tent blowing air downwards. the plants get a good breeze to keep their stems strong and a little fresh intake air for em. i could dump that fan off the top and put it in the tent itself, but i try not to clutter too much, and with my exhuast setup its starting to get a little cluttered for my taste.


----------



## Bobo (Feb 9, 2010)

What was ur temps at? I thought u had an air cooled hood till i just seen that. So now im thinking ir the tems arnt to bad i might be able to clean up the roof of my canet alil, its kinda cramped up there lol.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Feb 9, 2010)

Here we are. 5th page of a RRF grow and Im just finding out about it. 
Looks great. 
Going to start from post 1 now and catch up.


----------



## Locked (Feb 9, 2010)

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> Here we are. 5th page of a RRF grow and Im just finding out about it.
> Looks great.
> Going to start from post 1 now and catch up.



You are slacking my friend....


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Feb 9, 2010)

thank you for joining us spearchucker. i thought id go with short stuff seeds this grow. I looked through hammys journals and loved the looks of the rrf, and it sounds like it smoked up pretty good as well  

as for the temps, looks like my fears never played out. with the mh they would be 74-78, and i know hps is a little hotter than mh so i waited until i got my exhaust setup before i switched to the hps. the exhaust made a huge difference, at soil level im running at 68-72* and just slightly warmer at the plant tops. lights just about 11" away. that exhaust system rocks! the plants were starting to smell a little bit but now i cant smell anything unusual when i get into the room.


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Feb 9, 2010)

and nope, no air cooled hood. doesnt honestly look like ill need one.....but ill probably end up getting one once i upgrade my light system.


----------



## Locked (Feb 9, 2010)

wally150 said:
			
		

> and nope, no air cooled hood. doesnt honestly look like ill need one.....but ill probably end up getting one once i upgrade my light system.



Dude you are soooooooo going to be rocking a 600 or a 1000 soon....   Once you get bitten it is over...   I was the same way. I started out with cfl's before I found this gem of a forum, then bought a 400w...then 1 tent, then a 600w, then another tent...and mixed in there was lots and lots of beans...


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Feb 9, 2010)

lol youre calling me out hamster.............i was just looking at 600w air cooled digital ballasted systems and a taller tent. get a continuous auto grow going and have a seperate tent on 12/12 so i can start non-autos in the auto tent the switch em to a flower tent.............lol you are good my friend. but for now im sticking with what i have. already invested plenty of money and i need to get some good smoke out of it. just the money ill save from not having to pay $400 for ounces will be great.


----------



## Locked (Feb 9, 2010)

wally150 said:
			
		

> lol youre calling me out hamster.............i was just looking at 600w air cooled digital ballasted systems and a taller tent. get a continuous auto grow going and have a seperate tent on 12/12 so i can start non-autos in the auto tent the switch em to a flower tent.............lol you are good my friend. but for now im sticking with what i have. already invested plenty of money and i need to get some good smoke out of it. just the money ill save from not having to pay $400 for ounces will be great.



Yep you are following the script..lol  I bought a 600w digi ballast with a cool tube after buying the 400w...I love it. I hear ya Bro..it gets expensive and until you recoup some cash from not having to buy the dirt off the street it's all good...the 600w will be there waiting for you to buy it when the time is right.


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Feb 9, 2010)

im just happy that i have my exhaust fan and filter and duct work so all i need is the air cooled hood (which will be paired with a 600w digi system, but dont tell my accounts that quite yet )


----------



## Bobo (Feb 10, 2010)

Lol, i had the opeset problom. I had a 1000 watter with an air cooled hood 6" inline and all and had to go trade it down. Cause i had to scale down my area and there was no way that light was fitting in a 8 sqft wardrobe i built. So now im rootin for the the 400and the autos haha.


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Feb 10, 2010)

hope you guys arent getting tired of my pictures! the soil got real dry and my ladies were drooping a bit yesterday so i saturated their soil with some plain phed water and they perked right up. the RRF stands at just under a foot tall and the HBD is at 9-1/2". the new growth is looking stringy and strange looking, what do you guys think about it?
first three are the rrf and the last 2 are the hbd. i tried to get some closeups of the top growth.


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Feb 11, 2010)

any ideas on the new growth issue? im thinking it might be a little nute burn but want some other opinions....


----------



## Locked (Feb 11, 2010)

wally150 said:
			
		

> any ideas on the new growth issue? im thinking it might be a little nute burn but want some other opinions....



Can you take a pic with the hps light off or them outside the tent? The light is making it hard to see well...


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Feb 11, 2010)

here are some better pics.....all 4 are the rrf. same thing is going on with the hbd. its happening on all the new growth of these 2 plants.


----------



## Locked (Feb 11, 2010)

wally150 said:
			
		

> here are some better pics.....all 4 are the rrf. same thing is going on with the hbd. its happening on all the new growth of these 2 plants.



It looks like it cld be a touch of nute burn or a burn from your light...how far is your light? I know when my girls get a big too close to my 400w they look like that...


----------



## Locked (Feb 11, 2010)

Oh and Dude those plants are looking nice...I love that deep dark green color they are...just be careful not to over nute...overall though they look pretty sweet...


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Feb 11, 2010)

when it first appeared the rrf was 11" away and i initially thought it might be too close so i moved it to about 13" for the rrf. the hbd is probably 16" or so and looks exactly the same.....ill bump up the light a little more and see if that helps. i can comfortably keep my hand on the top of the plant for a while. thanks for the reply hamster. you know ill keep you updated


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Feb 11, 2010)

thank you hamster!


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Feb 11, 2010)

lol im pretty sure its minor nute burn, its happening on all the new growth, not just the very top. my brain just started working apparantly....


----------



## ArtVandolay (Feb 11, 2010)

Hey, wally!  My HBD is more nute sensitive than RRF which is what I'm growing them with.  I'm using 2.5 ml micro/5 ml bloom GH flora series which is 193 PPM.  The RRF loves it and the HBD doesn't.


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Feb 11, 2010)

well i gave them a real light feeding of tiger bloom a week ago and they both dont seem to like it....im just gonna go with plain water, it probably has something to do with the ffof soil im using.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Feb 11, 2010)

Looking good over there dude. Autos have intrigued me for a while. Hope to see another successful auto grow over here!


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Feb 11, 2010)

thank you mentalpatient! im hoping thisll  be another successful auto grow as well 

ive been debating and since the nute burn is so minor i dont think im going to flush em, they seem to be getting better since the watering last night. i think i might just stick with plain water for the rest of the grow...


----------



## GeezerBudd (Feb 12, 2010)

wally150 said:
			
		

> well i gave them a real light feeding of tiger bloom a week ago and they both dont seem to like it....im just gonna go with plain water, it probably has something to do with the ffof soil im using.


 
Well, like I said before in here, FFOF is a pretty fortified soil.
I'd stick with the PH'd clear water and just keep an eye out.
They looking good wally!

Oh yeah- I NEVER get tired of pics-lol


Gb


----------



## Tact (Feb 12, 2010)

Great dark green going on there, very nice!


----------



## fruity86 (Feb 13, 2010)

hey wally all is looking good


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Feb 13, 2010)

Good call GeezerBud 
and thank you tact and fruity. wish you all could see them in person!


----------



## PoppedAlung (Feb 13, 2010)

awesome!!!!


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Feb 16, 2010)

sticking with my 5 day interval pictures. RRF is around 14" and the HBD is maybe 10".

3rd and 4th are the hbd, 5th and 6th are the RRF


----------



## MAAANDUDE (Feb 17, 2010)

Its looking good Wally.  Hope mine turn out that good.  What day are they at?


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Feb 17, 2010)

thank you maaaandude. HBD is day 30 in the pics and RRF is day 32 from sprouting.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Feb 17, 2010)

It's getting exciting here. Great color. Is it getting stinky there yet? My three autos are 8 days away from harvest and my house was stinky winky this AM.


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Feb 17, 2010)

they arent terribly stinky but they do have that certain odiferous smell to em. my carbon filter elimates all that out of the air before exhausting out my tent though. I bet youre super excited about the up and coming harvest OHC.  thanks for checking in!


----------



## ArtVandolay (Feb 17, 2010)

My 8 week rrf and hbd hardly stink at all.  You wouldn't even know they were in the room.  Looking good, wally!


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Feb 22, 2010)

picture update, been 6 days since i posted. 
hbd is at 12" tall but bushing out more and more. the rrf is at 16" or so. 

3 and 4 are the rrf
5 and 6 are hbd

any questions? ask away.


----------



## jackson1 (Feb 23, 2010)

Really good work, wally. I can't wait for mine to look like that. Man, the RRF is a tall auto strain. Thanks for the journal.


----------



## moaky (Feb 23, 2010)

i cant remember when you flipped them are they about 4 weeks or 3 weeks.  they look great...... gonna have some beutiful colas
green mojo


----------



## Locked (Feb 23, 2010)

Looking good wally...keep em green


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Feb 23, 2010)

moaky said:
			
		

> i cant remember when you flipped them are they about 4 weeks or 3 weeks. they look great...... gonna have some beutiful colas
> green mojo



hbd is 36 days since sprouting and the rrf is 38. im surprised how fast the colas are filling in.


----------



## GeezerBudd (Feb 25, 2010)

PLease excuse my long absence-lol
:aok: Those are Beautiful Plants, Wally! :aok:

Have you tried any more of the Tiger Bloom?
Just Wondering...

Your GPS?
Only kidding-lmao

Gb


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks for stopping by GB! I actually did just water the RRF with 1/2 teaspoon of TB, 1 TBSP of BB, and an 1/8 tspn  of cha ching per gallon of water. the HBD got the leftover from that gallon, watered down so i had enough to water her. the rrf likes nutes, the hbd likes them in SMALL DOSES. 

The old fan leaves are starting to yellow, didnt expect that to happen this early, but these plants are quick little buggers.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Mar 2, 2010)

Checking in on you !
Pictures? Please?


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Mar 3, 2010)

updated pics for you guys! went through some nute burn but besides that im happy where im at right now. the closeups are of the main branch of the HBD, just practicing some budporn shots and seeing what my camera can do. unfortunately my camera doesnt have a macro setting, but it aint half bad.

I think the hbd will end up finishing earlier than the rrf, even though the hbd is at 45 days and the rrf is at 47 days right now. anyone have any experience growing the rrf and hbd side by side, and can give me their opinion on if the hbd will finish first (this question is for you art  )


----------



## Locked (Mar 3, 2010)

wally150 said:
			
		

> updated pics for you guys! went through some nute burn but besides that im happy where im at right now. the closeups are of the main branch of the HBD, just practicing some budporn shots and seeing what my camera can do. unfortunately my camera doesnt have a macro setting, but it aint half bad.
> 
> I think the hbd will end up finishing earlier than the rrf, even though the hbd is at 45 days and the rrf is at 47 days right now. anyone have any experience growing the rrf and hbd side by side, and can give me their opinion on if the hbd will finish first (this question is for you art  )




I believe my RRF's came down around 60 days...I hve not grown the hbd...let the trichs dictate when you take them down...I hve had the same strain same grow wind up over a week apart from harvest...They look real good...you will enjoy that RRF...very potent for an auto...


----------



## Trafic (Mar 3, 2010)

Awesome looking buds should be ready in no time.


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Mar 3, 2010)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I believe my RRF's came down around 60 days...I hve not grown the hbd...let the trichs dictate when you take them down...I hve had the same strain same grow wind up over a week apart from harvest...They look real good...you will enjoy that RRF...very potent for an auto...



thanks for the reply harcher D )  i have a 60x-100x pocket microscope but i really need to pickup a 30x. i seem to have alot of difficulties using the 60-100x because it doesnt show enough trichs in one frame.


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Mar 3, 2010)

harcher or hamcher.......................hmmmmmmmmm lol


----------



## MichiganDude (Mar 4, 2010)

Hey Wally, looking good there man.  I'm getting ready to plant some Lowlife AK47xNYC Diesel, and I'm wondering what size pots you were using?


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm using three gallon on these two. Any ak is going to be tall compared to most autos so I would recommend three gallon for the plants your growing


----------



## MichiganDude (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks Wally...appreciate the info.  I was trying to decide between 2 or 3 gallon, and this kinda seals the deal.


----------



## uptosumpn (Mar 4, 2010)

Wow wally, those plants are looking real good...I jus orderd some of thos BHD or HBD as you call em..cant wait to see how they turn out, wet weight, dry weight, and smoke report......
I will be doin a perpetual harvest of 16 girls in a homebox XL, (56"X56"X78.75) under a hortilux 400hps and a massive seed run of 4 diff. females, (auto ak, LR2, auto ak x auto bluberry and buddah white dwarf< because of hamster lewis sucsess wid em') in a homebox XS tent... all will be pollinated wid 2-3 auto ak males....I am a true fan of all AUTOS! The BHD seeds will be started on my next grow alongside mdanzig blue ryder, russian rocket fuel and joint doctors new "purple jems"... enough time to give my seeds from the first grow time to mature properly..  good luck/good grow..keep the pics coming


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Mar 4, 2010)

sounds good uptosumpn. hope to see a journal of this grow from ya


----------



## OldHippieChick (Mar 5, 2010)

Hey Wally 
That bud porn looks mighty sexy -:hubba: 

About that 30x - I've got all three - 30-60-100, and I just ordered this lil baby that Hamster suggested in another post. It might be fun to have around to post trich pics in a couple of weeks.... 

hxxp://www.amazon.com/Carson-Digital-Microscope-Optical-Orange/dp/B001GIJZX8/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1267797535&sr=8-2-catcorr
check it out.
OHC


----------



## money man (Mar 5, 2010)

Brillaint!


----------



## money man (Mar 5, 2010)

OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> Hey Wally
> That bud porn looks mighty sexy -:hubba:
> 
> About that 30x - I've got all three - 30-60-100, and I just ordered this lil baby that Hamster suggested in another post. It might be fun to have around to post trich pics in a couple of weeks....
> ...


Don't think that link works mate. You know what they are called?


----------



## money man (Mar 5, 2010)

Oh hang about.... found it!


----------



## OldHippieChick (Mar 5, 2010)

money man said:
			
		

> Oh hang about.... found it!


Carson orb digital microscope. I think I paid a little less for mine - it was green but it was on Amazon... 

But that link was all wrong so I edited it above.
try this one and sorry for the drama money man 
hxxp://www.amazon.com/Carson-Digital-Microscope-Optical-Orange/dp/B001GIJZX8/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1267797535&sr=8-2-catcorr
PS: change the hxxt to http .


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Mar 5, 2010)

oh that looks very nice OHC! thanks for posting that up and showing me. I might just have to invest in it, but i need to stop spending so much and start saving a little more........ ill have to struggle with my 60-100x, it works, it just takes me a while to check out all the trichs on all the parts of each plant. no complaints, good time killer. and it gives me more time with all my single ladies


----------



## ArtVandolay (Mar 5, 2010)

wally150 said:
			
		

> thanks for the reply harcher D )  i have a 60x-100x pocket microscope but i really need to pickup a 30x. i seem to have alot of difficulties using the 60-100x because it doesnt show enough trichs in one frame.



A 30x jewelers loupe in direct sunlight will let you get the job done :hubba:.  I bought one for $5 on ebay delivered.  I've chopped my RRFs and HBD at 10% amber.  If it was any more amber, you'd have to smoke it in bed so you didn't fall down getting there  Nice plants, wally!


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Mar 5, 2010)

thanks for the headsup art! ill definately keep my eye on the trichs, getting better at it. almost 100% cloudy, no clear and no amber yet.


----------



## fruity86 (Mar 6, 2010)

looking good wally the girls seem to be doing great nice job


----------



## Locked (Mar 6, 2010)

&#8220;I&#8217;m afraid the lemur got into the pudding cups.&#8221; &#8211; Woodhouse
&#8220;Like I told you he would!&#8221; &#8211; Archer


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Mar 6, 2010)

"YOURE GOING TO BLOW US ALL TO **** SHERLOCK! *slap*"


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Mar 6, 2010)

thank you fruity86. im debating what to do for my next grow..........


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Mar 6, 2010)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Im afraid the lemur got into the pudding cups.  Woodhouse
> Like I told you he would!  Archer



"Sir, that stolen lemur bit one of your prostitutes right in the face, and she says she cant go to hospital because shes quote "tripping balls"" 
-Woodhouse


----------



## OldHippieChick (Mar 9, 2010)

Where are we now - abut a week or so away from harvest? 
Tried a sample yet?


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Mar 9, 2010)

OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> Where are we now - abut a week or so away from harvest?
> Tried a sample yet?



Oh OHC, I gotta love ya. Will you e-marry me 

No samples taken, I'm trying to be patient. Rrf is at 53 days and hbd at 51. I was gonna take em both down around the 60 day mark. Ill have new pics for ya soon, the ladies are definately looking real sexy.


----------



## Locked (Mar 9, 2010)

wally150 said:
			
		

> Oh OHC, I gotta love ya. Will you e-marry me
> 
> No samples taken, I'm trying to be patient. Rrf is at 53 days and hbd at 51. I was gonna take em both down around the 60 day mark. Ill have new pics for ya soon, the ladies are definately looking real sexy.



Wally get those big old Lincoln loggy fingers on a camera and get us some pics....  I hve had quite the suck salad of a day today....


----------



## ArtVandolay (Mar 9, 2010)

wally150 said:
			
		

> Oh OHC, I gotta love ya. Will you e-marry me
> 
> No samples taken, I'm trying to be patient. Rrf is at 53 days and hbd at 51. I was gonna take em both down around the 60 day mark. Ill have new pics for ya soon, the ladies are definately looking real sexy.



I would let them go 10 weeks :hubba:


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Mar 9, 2010)

sorry to hear your day was a sucky salad, thats why i always eat meat  

heres some pictures of my tortured ladies. 
2 and 3 are rrf,
4 5 6 are hbd. the hbd is getting a purple color to the buds, i doubt youll be able to tell from the pics.


----------



## Locked (Mar 9, 2010)

Lookin good wally...I remember those RRF's well...they look real good...you shld enjoy that smoke big time...


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Mar 9, 2010)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> I would let them go 10 weeks :hubba:



Ill go off of trichs, i was gonna let the HBD go longer and have it as a night time smoke, but id hate to let it all get 30% amber and just be knocked out whenever i smoke


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Mar 9, 2010)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Lookin good wally...I remember those RRF's well...they look real good...you shld enjoy that smoke big time...



I dunno about looking real good, they have been through some of my newbie torturous mistakes :holysheep:   

Hopefully the RRF is a good daytime smoke, i dont want to be knocked on my *** everyday at 2.


----------



## Locked (Mar 9, 2010)

wally150 said:
			
		

> I dunno about looking real good, they have been through some of my newbie torturous mistakes :holysheep:
> 
> Hopefully the RRF is a good daytime smoke, i dont want to be knocked on my *** everyday at 2.



They might not look like magazine covers but they still look good...very fat buds...don't be down on yourself. Mistakes suck but they are really good teachers.


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Mar 9, 2010)

Excellent point. Did you take your RRF down with any amber trichs? and how was it along the lines of laziness?


----------



## Locked (Mar 9, 2010)

wally150 said:
			
		

> Excellent point. Did you take your RRF down with any amber trichs? and how was it along the lines of laziness?



I believe it was a lil amber...you will probably hve to find the sweet spot with dosage...I think me , Spear, and Art all found out that you can smoke yourself stupid with RRF...1 or 2 hits too much and you will be in the corner drooling on yourself....:holysheep:


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Mar 9, 2010)

excellent news good sir.


----------



## GeezerBudd (Mar 9, 2010)

Well Wally, IMO, They DO look good....and about ready-lol
:aok:



Gb


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Mar 9, 2010)

thank you geezer bud! i figure another week on the RRF and another 2 weeks on the HBD....


----------



## Bobo (Mar 10, 2010)

So when we gonna start guessing weight? Looks good wally know i havent posted in a few but have been keepn tabs on ya. Cant wait to get mine started gettin closer.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Mar 10, 2010)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I believe it was a lil amber...you will probably hve to find the sweet spot with dosage...I think me , Spear, and Art all found out that you can smoke yourself stupid with RRF...1 or 2 hits too much and you will be in the corner drooling on yourself....:holysheep:



 In preliminary, highly unscientific uncured side-by-side tests, the himalaya blue diesel is neck-and-neck with the rrf, maybe even a nose ahead :hubba:


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Mar 10, 2010)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> In preliminary, highly unscientific uncured side-by-side tests, the himalaya blue diesel is neck-and-neck with the rrf, maybe even a nose ahead :hubba:



 cant wait. the HBD definately smells better growing then the RRF. the rrf barely has a smell at all, the hbd has a strange peanut/skunky smell


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Mar 10, 2010)

Bobo said:
			
		

> So when we gonna start guessing weight? Looks good wally know i havent posted in a few but have been keepn tabs on ya. Cant wait to get mine started gettin closer.



I'm not even gonna guess weight. if i get more than a gram off of each plant ill be happy


----------



## ArtVandolay (Mar 10, 2010)

wally150 said:
			
		

> I'm not even gonna guess weight. if i get more than a gram off of each plant ill be happy



I think you mean "more than an oz" :hubba:.  Ima chop my 3rd rrf this weekend, I think.  I want to let it get more amber than the other 2 just to compare.  We're going to need an HBD Results thread - you want to start it?


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Mar 10, 2010)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> I think you mean "more than an oz" :hubba:. Ima chop my 3rd rrf this weekend, I think. I want to let it get more amber than the other 2 just to compare. We're going to need an HBD Results thread - you want to start it?



not having high hopes for an oz off each plant, although it would be nice  

You start it up arty, mine is still growing and wont be on the chopping block for another 13 days im thinking. I'll definately add a smoke report and a weigh out and everything.


----------



## mojavemama (Mar 10, 2010)

LOOKING GOOD!  And now I'm getting excited about my auto White Dwarfs, which aren't that far from harvest now. The colas are as big around as Redbull cans. Lovin' it....  

I'll be watching for your next report on these sweethearts!


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Mar 10, 2010)

thanks for stopping in mama!


----------



## OldHippieChick (Mar 10, 2010)

lookin lovely 
Nothin' sucky about that salad.
xox
OHC


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Mar 10, 2010)

thanks for stopping in OHC


----------



## ArtVandolay (Mar 10, 2010)

mojavemama said:
			
		

> LOOKING GOOD!  And now I'm getting excited about my auto White Dwarfs, which aren't that far from harvest now. The colas are as big around as Redbull cans. Lovin' it....
> 
> I'll be watching for your next report on these sweethearts!



Hey, MM!  Buddha White Dwarfs, er Dwarves?  I have 3 going, early days


----------



## Locked (Mar 10, 2010)

wally150 said:
			
		

> not having high hopes for an oz off each plant, although it would be nice
> 
> You start it up arty, mine is still growing and wont be on the chopping block for another 13 days im thinking. I'll definately add a smoke report and a weigh out and everything.



I think you will get at least an oz off of those...positive thinking


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Mar 10, 2010)

an oz off each? no more supporting underground criminal enterprises for a while....half the reason i hate buying stuff off the street


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Mar 10, 2010)

and i will be making some bubble off the trimmings, so ill be trimming close


----------



## Locked (Mar 10, 2010)

wally150 said:
			
		

> and i will be making some bubble off the trimmings, so ill be trimming close



Yeah I hve learned that you need to only use sugar leaf and popcorn buds in the hash making..otherwise it is a waste of time...unless you are like subcool and your plants are down right stacked with trichs...man those pics of his are awesome...


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Mar 10, 2010)

i was just going to do the iso style like i did last time, but after reading through his bubble thread, and seeing those pics, i ordered the 8 bag 1 gallon set, and will be doing it up. there are PLENTY of frosty leaves on the ladies too, the buds have really built up beyond my expectations, so i can afford to trim close and just keep the bud to smoke, and bubble the frosty leaves.


----------



## uptosumpn (Mar 12, 2010)

Why dont you? arent your growing that too??? I ordered sum of those and would love to know what the smoke report on them are..:hubba:  



			
				ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> We're going to need an HBD Results thread - you want to start it?


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Mar 12, 2010)

uptosumpn said:
			
		

> Why dont you? arent your growing that too??? I ordered sum of those and would love to know what the smoke report on them are..:hubba:



I agree! Start it up Art! My HBDs buds and leaves are starting to get a beautiful purple color to them so im gonna let that lady go until at 20% amber, so it might not be done for another 2 weeks. I will definately add to the smoke report, but this HBD is really turning into something spectacular. used to just smell like skunky peanuts but now it has a berry smell coming out. Its out of control. I love it.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Mar 12, 2010)

wally150 said:
			
		

> I agree! Start it up Art! My HBDs buds and leaves are starting to get a beautiful purple color to them so im gonna let that lady go until at 20% amber, so it might not be done for another 2 weeks. I will definately add to the smoke report, but this HBD is really turning into something spectacular. used to just smell like skunky peanuts but now it has a berry smell coming out. Its out of control. I love it.



Nice job, wally, you're getting close!  Are you going to dry and cure or quick dry and smoke :hubba:.  Mine had a bluish tinge to it but I wouldn't call it purple.  We need new pics!!!

I haven't had any feedback on whether anyone likes the strain results threads or not.  I think it would be great to go to a single thread and see (or calculate) average heights, yields, grow methods, etc.  I'll repost my hbd in a results thread and we'll give it one more try .  I have another rrf to chop this weekend, too.


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Mar 12, 2010)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> Nice job, wally, you're getting close! Are you going to dry and cure or quick dry and smoke :hubba:. Mine had a bluish tinge to it but I wouldn't call it purple. We need new pics!!!
> 
> I haven't had any feedback on whether anyone likes the strain results threads or not. I think it would be great to go to a single thread and see (or calculate) average heights, yields, grow methods, etc. I'll repost my hbd in a results thread and we'll give it one more try . I have another rrf to chop this weekend, too.



the actual buds starting purpling and i thought i was going crazy but now the leaves are definately turning purple, its beautiful. Ill post pics tomorrow or whenever i feel like it, nothing much has happened since my last update.


----------



## leastofthese (Mar 12, 2010)

wally150 said:
			
		

> the actual buds starting purpling and i thought i was going crazy but now the leaves are definately turning purple, its beautiful. Ill post pics tomorrow or whenever i feel like it, nothing much has happened since my last update.


 
I am growing three stains of auto just broke ground 4- white dwarf, 2- RRF, and 2-short stuff fem mystery kush. I read on another thread where you said you ran your lights at 20/4 was that from the get go or did you veg them a few weeks at 24/7?

all the advice I have gotten from this site has been priceless and seeing your good fortune and great looking plants I will adopt your light regiment. I can just hope I have the success you have had. 

thanks 
leastofthese

las vegas three strain auto grow
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=53453


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Mar 13, 2010)

RRF coming down in 3 days or so, im gonna let the HBD go a bit longer, not sure how long though. enjoy the pics! first one is the cola of the RRF, the rest are various buds on the HBD


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Mar 13, 2010)

just a few more of the HBD. i was having fun with the camera


----------



## uptosumpn (Mar 13, 2010)

NICE WALLY! HOW TALL ARE THEY??? MINE JUS ARRIVED TODAY...16 DAYZ FROM DA TUDE'...(KINDA LONG ON DELIVERY THIS TIME, NEVERTHELESS THERE HERE!!!!!!!!!!) 10 Himalayan Blue diesel, 10 Mdanzig Blue ryder and 10 lowryder purple jems!! gonna order sum of those new Mdanzig Sour60 to go with theses for my next crop..doing pepetual harvest and whole plant seed runs


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Mar 14, 2010)

rrf is about 22" and the cola is a foot of that length. the hbd is 14" at its tallest point and it grew out into a bush w/out any topping so im pretty happy about that.


----------



## uptosumpn (Mar 14, 2010)

what do you think you might get outta the hbd? (dry)


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Mar 14, 2010)

probably 3/4 oz.


----------



## uptosumpn (Mar 14, 2010)

That's A Great Est.! Thanks...1


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Mar 14, 2010)

yeah i could be WAY off though. im not good at guessing until a take the wet weight


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Mar 16, 2010)

paul bunyan met my rrf today, and boy did he get his fingers and axe sticky as hell, babe wouldnt even let poor pauly touch him   :bong2:  

RRF was at day 60 from sprouting, trichs were 100% cloudy. wet weight is in fellas. all the side branches weighed in at a whopping 78.2 grams, and the cola weighed in at 116.4 grams. 194.6 total wet weight. not bad.

here are some pics. that blue thing is a 12" ruler but it has a company name on it and i dont want my company name on here for obvious reasons... i forgot how long it takes to trim, i was busy all night but its so rewarding when finished. scissor hash is a HUGE plus :hubba:


----------



## loolagigi (Mar 17, 2010)

i love it wally. great job!!!


----------



## Locked (Mar 17, 2010)

194 wet grams....nice bro...that shld gve you around 45-48 dry...that's almost 2 oz's....nice job...let me know how you like the smoke...


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Mar 17, 2010)

yeah im quite impressed with the wet weight. we'll see how much i get dry but 45 grams is a solid guess. i didnt expect that much.  ill follow up with a mini smoke report hamster.


----------



## uptosumpn (Mar 17, 2010)

Dammmmmmm! Wally 194gm Wet! I Know You Were Smiling Long And Hard! What Size Light Were U Using Again?? And How Many Plants Undder That Light? Great Job Bro, Jus Great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Mar 18, 2010)

400w hps, 2x4x5 (w x l x h) grow tent.


----------



## loolagigi (Mar 18, 2010)

you had that one plant under a 400, or more than 1?


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Mar 18, 2010)

2 plants.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Mar 20, 2010)

Highya Wally 

2oz dry estimate from one auto? OMG I'm impressed !

Maybe I need bigger pots next time?


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Mar 20, 2010)

honestly, the 3 gallon pots made the plants 1/3 bigger than with 2 gallon pots. the 3 gallon are definately what im going with for autos from now on. no official dry weight yet though OHC


----------



## OldHippieChick (Mar 20, 2010)

wally150 said:
			
		

> honestly, the 3 gallon pots made the plants 1/3 bigger than with 2 gallon pots. the 3 gallon are definately what im going with for autos from now on. no official dry weight yet though OHC



I just picked up some "3 gallon" square pots at the hydro store last week. But I think they are not a true 3 gallons.... maybe 2.5. 
I do like the uniform snug look but wish they were true to size. 

Looking forward to more posts - 
xox
eace:


----------



## ishnish (Mar 20, 2010)

Nice buds Wally.  bet that'll be some killa smoke!


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 20, 2010)

My understanding of Auto's is,,is that the deeper the Tap Root can go undenterupted,,the taller it will grow.  So if ya start it out giving the Tap Root and of course the other roots as much room as possible,,the better the outcome.
I know it made a difference when I grew the Lowryder. Three times I grew it,,three times they got taller,, because I went to deeper pots each time.:hubba: 
Now I like,, 10" PVC Pipe,,cut in two foot lengths.


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Mar 20, 2010)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> My understanding of Auto's is,,is that the deeper the Tap Root can go undenterupted,,the taller it will grow. So if ya start it out giving the Tap Root and of course the other roots as much room as possible,,the better the outcome.
> I know it made a difference when I grew the Lowryder. Three times I grew it,,three times they got taller,, because I went to deeper pots each time.:hubba:
> Now I like,, 10" PVC Pipe,,cut in two foot lengths.


 
the three gallon compared to the two gallon pots i have are only 2" taller, they are alot wider though, the differences with a bushy auto like the HBD is ridiculous. so what im getting outta this is with tall auto strains, get deep pots, and with autos that get bushy like the hbd, get wider pots. i think ill get twice the yield off the 3 gallon hbd compared to the one in a 2 gallon pot.


----------



## jackson1 (Mar 20, 2010)

wally150 said:
			
		

> the three gallon compared to the two gallon pots i have are only 2" taller, they are alot wider though, the differences with a bushy auto like the HBD is ridiculous. so what im getting outta this is with tall auto strains, get deep pots, and with autos that get bushy like the hbd, get wider pots. i think ill get twice the yield off the 3 gallon hbd compared to the one in a 2 gallon pot.



I'm also in 3 gal pots with Onyx and Mi5 as apposed to 5 gallon buckets I opted not to use so I hope I have similar results. Things look good so far for day 28 from seed. Posting pictures this weekend finally.


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Mar 20, 2010)

good to hear. if your using 3 gallon im sure youll have similar results to my rrf.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 20, 2010)

wally150 said:
			
		

> the three gallon compared to the two gallon pots i have are only 2" taller, they are alot wider though, the differences with a bushy auto like the HBD is ridiculous. so what im getting outta this is with tall auto strains, get deep pots, and with autos that get bushy like the hbd, get wider pots. i think ill get twice the yield off the 3 gallon hbd compared to the one in a 2 gallon pot.


 
Yep,,Thats why I like PVC,,I can make it as deep as I want wiothout going wider,,,And If i want to go wider,,that is easy. I go to a wider PVC pipe,,such as 12" and on and on. 10 to 12" in Diam. is plenty most the time. Hell ,ya can get PVC pipe bigger around then 5 gallon buckets.:hubba: 
PVC Pipe wrks for Soil or Hydro grows. Works great with Hydro systems.


----------



## mojavemama (Mar 20, 2010)

Ok, I'm sold on the 10" wide PVC Pipe. I've only worked with narrow PVC and it was the dickens to cut. What do you cut the wide stuff with?


----------



## PsyJiM (Mar 20, 2010)

GJ Wally !!!:aok:


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 21, 2010)

mojavemama said:
			
		

> Ok, I'm sold on the 10" wide PVC Pipe. I've only worked with narrow PVC and it was the dickens to cut. What do you cut the wide stuff with?


 
Any kind of good Saw will do the trick.PVC cuts easy with a sharp saw. I use my Table Saw. Main thing is ,,just holder steady when ya cut,,let the saw do the work.


----------



## PsyJiM (Mar 21, 2010)

Lots of Green Mojo's For your fives bud!!!


----------



## ArtVandolay (Mar 21, 2010)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> Any kind of good Saw will do the trick.PVC cuts easy with a sharp saw. I use my Table Saw. Main thing is ,,just holder steady when ya cut,,let the saw do the work.



How do you seal the bottom?  The end caps I saw are rounded


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 11, 2011)

Any updates Art?

Your slacking a bit  

eace:


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 11, 2011)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> How do you seal the bottom? The end caps I saw are rounded


 
WOW,,how did I miss this for so long,,sorry Art.
Fraid I got my stuff from a Plumbing buddy of mine,and I didnt ask him at the time where he got the Flat Caps.I havent seen the guy in quite a while,,and his number has changed. I will look around to see what I can find out. I looked on the net, and all I could find,, had round bottoms. 
I know what Im gonna do next time,,,Im gonna cut a 1ft square piece of Plexy Glass,,set the 10" PVC pipe in the middle and glue it down with Aquarium Epoxy. That way it has more stability. I only have like eight of those made with the flat end Caps,,and I want more,,so I guess Im gonna have to use my idea of the Plexy Glass Bottom.:hubba:


----------

